# Lenovo X220 FreeBSD compatibility



## tenq (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello, I'm planning to buy Lenovo x220 4290rv5. Does anyone have opinions about compatibility FreeBSD with this model ?


----------



## dh (Aug 6, 2011)

You'll have to wait a bit (probably until FreeBSD 9.0 is released) before you can use FreeBSD on X220 because there are no working graphics card drivers yet.
Check this thread for more info - http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21852

Other that that - FreeBSD works fine on X220 (but I had to disable UEFI stuff in BIOS to get keyboard to work).


----------



## tenq (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for advice, dh.


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 6, 2011)

looking forward to installing 9.0 on my x220!


----------



## ericchern (Aug 7, 2011)

dh said:
			
		

> FreeBSD works fine on X220 (but I had to disable UEFI stuff in BIOS to get keyboard to work).



I hope FreeBSD 8.2 can install on Thinkpad x220i. but my x220i have no a built-in cdrom, I have no choice but to connect a USB external cdrom. if must disable UEFI in BIOS, the USB external cdrom can't boot it. I feel dubious about what to do next.


----------



## ericchern (Aug 7, 2011)

FreeBSD 8.2 amd64 on Thinkpad x220i always hangs at: 
	
	



```
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
```


----------



## pkubaj (Aug 7, 2011)

ericchern said:
			
		

> i hope freebsd 8.2 can install on thinkpad x220i. but my x220i have no a built-in cdrom, i have no choice but to connect a usb external cdrom. if must disable UEFI in BIOS, the usb external cdrom can't boot it. i feel dubious about what to do next.



You can boot from a pendrive.


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a external cd for such things. Installed Funtoo on the x220 with it. To use a thumb drive use FreeBSD-9.0-BETA1-amd64-memstick.img file and boot off that. I assume at this point their should be information on how to create a bootable thumb drive in the handbook or readme on the image itself. If not there is substantial info on the net to do so with the advent of the netbook market saturation in the last several years.


----------



## dh (Aug 8, 2011)

ericchern said:
			
		

> freebsd 8.2 amd64 on thinkpad x220i always hangs at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disable UEFI in BIOS (or use USB keyboard)


----------



## ericchern (Aug 8, 2011)

dh said:
			
		

> Disable UEFI in BIOS (or use USB keyboard)



if set 'USB UEFI BIOS' to disabled in the BIOS , then can't boot from any USB device.


----------



## dh (Aug 9, 2011)

ericchern said:
			
		

> if set 'USB UEFI BIOS' to disabled in the BIOS , then can't boot from any USB device.



That's interesting.. because I disabled two UEFI related settings in BIOS and went on to install FreeBSD 8.3 from USB stick (which was successful).


----------



## tenq (Aug 12, 2011)

Just bought It. Good thing. Gotta do backup system to dvd or something else... before try to install FreeBSD. I'm Waiting 9-stable ... I shall describe here later about success


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 12, 2011)

tenq said:
			
		

> Just bought It. Good thing. Gotta do backup system to dvd or something else... before try to install FreeBSD. I'm Waiting 9-stable ... I shall describe here later about success



Welcome to the club. I have Funtoo (http://www.funtoo.org) install and everything works. My model has i7, bluetooth, intel centrino 6205, and ips panel. I have an pre 3.0 kernel for now as I have to use it for a presentation in the next couple of weeks and I don't need the headaches if something goes wrong. When 9 comes out I'll start a thread as there seems to be many owners of this model.

~


----------



## olle (Oct 22, 2011)

dh said:
			
		

> Other that that - FreeBSD works fine on X220 (but I had to disable UEFI stuff in BIOS to get keyboard to work).



What UEFI stuff would that be? I'm having the same issues.

Thanks for your help


----------



## He4D (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi!

I also bought the X220 and waiting for it to be shipped.
Im still searching if the Intel HD3000 is working/will work in with 9.0 STABLE (2D/3D Accleration etc..)
Maybe anybody could help me out.
Thank you!


----------



## eyebone (Nov 18, 2011)

well, i run 9-XXX since several months on my x220. it is working so far. currently i could not start the bluetooth adaptor acpi and the vga card is still unclear to me. besides that quite nice.


----------

